# how to view reps?



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I must be having a stupid day, i cant find where i can see my rep comments?


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

i can see mine by clicking 'settings' at the top.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nagasis said:


> i can see mine by clicking 'settings' at the top.


Cheers mate got it now. Not sure why its in settings but fair enough.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

how do you see how many another person has got?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I must be having a stupid day, i cant find where i can see my rep comments?


Can you also not find where to give them!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

don1 said:


> Can you also not find where to give them!!!


Repped lol.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah the new layout is confusing and gay its still ****ing off after weeks >_> its the black star next to the 'Blog this post'. Also another bloody annoying thing i cant use smileys when im logged in i can only use them as a guest.. soon as msg is sent im logged in and they disapear?? Grr new layout is such a joke - bitch over 

Edit -- Final annnoying thing!! Rep bars are just utter fails and especially the comments when you hover, look at Keiran above for example hes been here way longer than me and has many more reps yet it looks like we have exactly the same doesnt anyone else think thats kinda dumb? Im seeing newbies with identical bars as some of the boards most respected guys its like wtf a little :s


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I had to read this thread aswell bud as I didn't know how to view my reps, lol


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

Hard Trainer said:


> I had to read this thread aswell bud as I didn't know how to view my reps, lol


ive just repped you, as practice lol


----------

